# Stupid Furface



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

so....there's this neighbor cat who seems to have adopted me in the last few weeks, he comes over whenever i have my door open and wanders in, naps, get pets, treats, that sorta cat thing. i'm totally ok with this since my landlord who lives upstairs is allergic to fur bearing animals so i'm forbidden to actually own one. my cat that i raised from 4 weeks old, actually bottle fed him for a week, died at age 17 last year so it's been long enough that it's kinda nice to have a furface come to visit now. so anyways, the flakes i feed my fish are in foil bags and every time i feed the fish he thinks it's time for a treat since the treat bags are pretty much the same material and make the same sound, so after i finish with the fish i go get him a treat as well. today i went to put algae wafers in my bnp tanks and low and behold, here's moo thinking that the foil bag MUST mean treats for him, so i held out one of the algae wafers to him, explaining that they are FISH treats, and wouldn't you know it? the bugger ate it. AND started pawing at me for another. stupid furface....lol


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL, my sisters cat used to go nuts for fish flakes. Prefurred them to her own kind. lol.

Sorry to hear about the loss of your furbaby, we had to have our 15 yr old cat put down this year, I helped deliver her from my mother's cat of many years. It was heartbreaking.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Sliver said:


> so....there's this neighbor cat who seems to have adopted me in the last few weeks, he comes over whenever i have my door open and wanders in, naps, get pets, treats, that sorta cat thing. i'm totally ok with this since my landlord who lives upstairs is allergic to fur bearing animals so i'm forbidden to actually own one. my cat that i raised from 4 weeks old, actually bottle fed him for a week, died at age 17 last year so it's been long enough that it's kinda nice to have a furface come to visit now. so anyways, the flakes i feed my fish are in foil bags and every time i feed the fish he thinks it's time for a treat since the treat bags are pretty much the same material and make the same sound, so after i finish with the fish i go get him a treat as well. today i went to put algae wafers in my bnp tanks and low and behold, here's moo thinking that the foil bag MUST mean treats for him, so i held out one of the algae wafers to him, explaining that they are FISH treats, and wouldn't you know it? the bugger ate it. AND started pawing at me for another. stupid furface....lol


LOL I am so going to offer an algae wafer to my neighbours cat tomorrow! I think part of why he likes them is because there's fishmeal in them (I assume u use the hikari ones?). Sorry about the losses, but the cat eating algae wafers may have just made my day ^^


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That's hilarious..... But I'm sure cat treats are a more cost effective option !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL My cat, Spokes, eats large Hikari pellets that I feed my Oscar. Loves his crunchies!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

My cats also go after fish food they can get at.


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

My dogs love flake food, they hope i spill it LOL


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

My black lab buddy used to love fish flakes! he would climb on the bed (which he was not aloud on) to grab them off the shelf or stand on his back legs to get them off the counter.. he eventually learn to crush the little tin it was in so the top would come off then hed lick the whole thing clean! we had to replace atleased a douzen tins because of this (he was crafty)! and he smelt like fish food for a week after (think he rolled in it too..) Saddly we had to put the mooch down july 26th of this year at the ripe old age of 14.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

My cousin had a neighbour who had a cat that used to make snacks out of the tetras in his 150g until it fell into his 90g and got beat up by the Oscar in it; the cat hasn't been within 5 feet of either tank since :lol:


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> My cousin had a neighbour who had a cat that used to make snacks out of the tetras in his 150g until it fell into his 90g and got beat up by the Oscar in it; the cat hasn't been within 5 feet of either tank since :lol:


LOL thats so funny


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lmao that is definitely funny


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

LOL That is very funny. would like to have seen that.

My 2 dogs ate an entire large bag of beef heart flakes......not funny. That stuff was expensive. All fish food is now behind sliding glass doors.


----------

